# Dufour 32 Classic PHRF



## Clancy (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello,
I have a Dufour 32 Classic that I'm racing but think that my PHRF is a little harsh. I was wondering if anyone else races one or if anyone might know of one that they race against so that I could compare PHRF's. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Since PHRFs are regional...it would help if you said where you were sailing.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Per USSailing, you base rating is 
DUFOUR 32 CLASSIC 153 153 153
DUFOUR 32 CLASSIC SD 138 138 138

The three numbers represent the slowest, fastest, and ave tween all the reporting clubs etc. Not sure why a shoal draft would be 15 secs a mile quicker than a std draft.......should be the other way around. You could be slower or faster yet depending upon SA, type of sails etc. But the above assumes you have a code 5 main, jib, spin and a folding prop.

marty


----------

